# Was tun, wenn der Hoster konkurs ist?



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Januar 2004)

Hi Forum,

Dann will ich hier auch mal reinschreiben. Mir ging es vor kurzem so, dass ich mir bei http://www.webhostingworld.de einen Account bestellt habe. Die Jahresgebühr habe ich schon, wie üblich im Vorraus bezahlt. Allerdings kam ich nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr auf meinen Account drauf und die Seite war offline. Auf Anfrage kam keine Reaktion, ich nehme an, die "Firma" ist konkurs gegangen.
Nun meine Frage: Ist es möglich, Schadensersatz o.ä. Vergütungen von der Firma zu beanspruchen oder wie sieht bei solchen Fällen die Rechtslage aus? Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von Euch weiterhelfen...

Besten Dank
ALF


----------



## der_Jan (27. Januar 2004)

Hi,
Ich kenn mich beim Recht nicht aus. Ich Tippe aber mal das du nichts kriegst, wenn es die Firma nicht mehr gibt. Wer soll dir denn das Geld geben. Und wenn sie Pleite ist und es sie noch gibt holen sich Wahrscheinlich die Banken ersteinmal Geld, und da wirst du kaum eine Chance haben.


----------



## Tommy (27. Januar 2004)

Wo kein Geld mehr ist, kannst du auch nur schwer etwas noch rausbekommen. In diesem Fall Einzugsermächtigung stoppen und Provider wechseln.


----------



## Savok (9. Februar 2004)

Bei Konkursen sind die Kunden leider immer die, die am schlechtesten dastehen.


----------

